# Audi MMI 3G Retrofit?



## Sinrule (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi all, just got a 2009 A5 S Line with navigation, but it doesn't have the Audi MMI system... I have AMI in my car, no backup camera, navigation, control console, all the buttons associated with the MMI, but no actual MMI head unit, it's the Audi symphony head unit. There's also a subwoofer in the trunk of the car (I have a 6 cd changer in dash).

With all that being said, does anyone know what's required to do a MMI 3G swap for my Audi symphony? After some research, I think it might be an easy plug and play because I have navigation already and all the console buttons and controls associated with the MMI, just not the head unit. Strange that this S Line didn't come fully equipped with the technology package...

Would I just need an MMI head unit and the donor vehicle VIN to make it work? I'd probably be going to the dealer to activate it.

Thanks!


----------



## 97VWG0LF (Jun 14, 2012)

you'd likely need all the modules in MOST ring, and they would all have to be the same software level for it to work properly. changing the software level is no big deal, just an MMI update solves that. but getting everything to work and be coded properly will be tricky.


----------

